# Beamer an PC anschliessen



## Ironhide (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte meinen Beamer an meiner Grafikkarte anschliessen. Bisher hatte ich beim Beamer VGA und bei der Graka nen DVI mit VGA Adapter.
Jetzt hab ich aber bemerkt, dass der Beamer einen Component (es steht Y Pb Pr) Anschluss hat, was mir eine viel bessere Qualität bringen würde. Da hab ich mir ein Kabel DVI-I Stecker <> 3x Cinch-Stecker (RGB) gekauft. Der Beamer wird aber nicht erkannt. Wiso? ich habe festgestellt, dass das DVI kabel vom Monitor (DVI-D single link) ein etwas anderes ist als vom gekauften kabel (DVI-I dual link). ist das das Problem? ich dachte man könne DVI-I an der Grafikkarte anschliessen.

Mein Computer:
E6600
XFX 5770
P35-DS3

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Wenn ihr andere Lösungsvorschläge habt, wie ich meinen PC am Beamer per Component anschliessen kann, ist das auch gut.
Gruss
Toni


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2011)

> Component (es steht Y Pb Pr) Anschluss hat, was mir eine viel bessere Qualität bringen würde.



Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn her?



> Da hab ich mir ein Kabel DVI-I Stecker <> 3x Cinch-Stecker (RGB) gekauft.



Was genau für einen? Bitte linken


----------



## Ironhide (13. April 2011)

Also über Component würde ich auf dem Beamer ne höhere Auflösung bekommen. Über VGA bekomm ich nur 1280x1024.

Dieser hier isses: Clicktronic HC 210 DVI-I Stecker > 3x Cinch Stecker (RGB) 3,00m

Beamer ist nen HP VP6120


----------



## Joel-92 (13. April 2011)

DVI-I hat ein Analoges Signal, genau wie VGA.


----------



## PHENOMII (13. April 2011)

@Joel-92 : Ich weis nicht woher du den Quatsch her hast, aber das ist falsch. DVI  (Digital Visual Interface) hat den Vorteil gegenüber VGA (Analog), dass die digitalen Bildsignale der Grafikkarte nicht in analoge Bildsignale umgewandelt werden müssen, sondern direkt ohne Qualitätsverlust an den digital arbeitenden Flachbildschirm übergeben wird. Du bist mir schon in einem anderen Thread aufgefallen und bringst hier noch alle durcheinander. Informiere dich lieber vorher, bevor du Sachen postest, von denen du keine Ahnung hast.


edit: muss mich korrigieren:Es gibt verschiedene Varianten: Einmal DVI-I(überträgt analoge wie auch digitale Signale),DVI-D (überträgt ausschließlich digitale Signale) und DVI-A (überträgt ausschließlich analoge Signale). 

@Toni Montana: Dü könntest dir auch einen DVI-A - Adapter zulegen, und dann via VGA deinen Beamer am PC betreiben.

*
 

*


----------



## rabe08 (13. April 2011)

Was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe sagt, dass der Beamer eine XGA-Auflösung hat, d.h. 1024x768. Was willst Du ihn also mit mehr füttern?


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2011)

> Also über Component würde ich auf dem Beamer ne höhere Auflösung bekommen. Über VGA bekomm ich nur 1280x1024.


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Der Beamer hat eine Native Auflösung von *1024x768*; man kann ihn zwar unter Umständen über eine Analoge Schnittstelle mit einer höheren Auflüsung ansteuern (etwa mit 1280x1024) das ist aber nutzlos bzw. verschlechtert die Bildqualität eher sogar noch

Das der Adapter nicht funktioniert wundert mich nicht; er adaptert vermutlich das DVI-A bzw. VGA-RGB Signal auf die drei Anschlüsse, da das Signal aber nicht dem YCbCr Modell entspricht und überhaupt komplett anders Funktioniert ist es kein Wunder, dass es nicht vom YCbCr- Eingang des Beamers erkannt wird

Sowohl DVI-D als auch VGA und DVI-A funktionieren jeweils komplett anders als Composite Video, RGB oder YCbCr, das kann man nicht so einfach adaptern

Willst du einen wirklich funktionierenden DVI-A/VGA oder gar DVI-D/HDMI auf YCbCr Adapter musst du schon wesentlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und einen aktiven Adapter kaufen


----------



## Joel-92 (14. April 2011)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> @Joel-92 : Ich weis nicht woher du den Quatsch her hast, aber das ist falsch. DVI  (Digital Visual Interface) hat den Vorteil gegenüber VGA (Analog), dass die digitalen Bildsignale der Grafikkarte nicht in analoge Bildsignale umgewandelt werden müssen, sondern direkt ohne Qualitätsverlust an den digital arbeitenden Flachbildschirm übergeben wird. Du bist mir schon in einem anderen Thread aufgefallen und bringst hier noch alle durcheinander. Informiere dich lieber vorher, bevor du Sachen postest, von denen du keine Ahnung hast.
> *
> 
> 
> *




DVI-D überträgt Digital, also ohne Qualitätsverlust und da werden die 18+1 Pins genutzt. 
DVI-I überträgt Analog, da werden die 18+5 Pins genutzt, also analog + digital. Und der DVI-I auf VGA-Adapter nutzt nur die analogen Signale.

Stimmt doch so oder?


----------



## On/OFF (23. April 2011)

Ich hatte auch erst Probleme ein passendes Kabel zu finden .  VGA is Mist  Rgb glaub auch  das Problem war , das mein Rechner ganz woanders steht als mein Beamer ^^ , um das Kabel korrekt zu verlegen brauchte ich 15m , Bei VGA ist das Bild unter aller Sau bei dieser Länge -- zurckgeschickt nachdem ich dann noch mit mehreren Adaptern rumprobiert hatte , war schon drauf und dran mir einen Verstärker zu kaufen .  Dann nochmal und nochmal mit Fachleuten telefoniert und das Problem beschrieben .   Drei Kabel später hatte ich die Lösung . 

Wenn du ein Super Bild ohne Qualitätsverluste willst ,  Kauf dir ein Passendes DVI zu HDMI - Kabel , und selbst dann ist es über diese Distanz von 15m rauschfrei und gestochen scharf.    Weil anscheinend Digital....Brauchst kein Adapter ...


----------



## Lemiewings (23. April 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Super Bild ohne Qualitätsverluste willst ,  Kauf dir ein Passendes DVI zu HDMI - Kabel , und selbst dann ist es über diese Distanz von 15m rauschfrei und gestochen scharf.    Weil anscheinend Digital....Brauchst kein Adapter ...



Tolle Idee. Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, wie er den HDMI Stecker in die VGA Buchse bekommt, ist alles Super .


----------



## On/OFF (23. April 2011)

Man bist du blöd ^^ , natürlich mit nem anderen Beamer  , lohnt sich eh erst ab Full-HD. Hab jetzt schon Pixel von 1mm bei 2,3m Diagonale


----------

